

Show HN: Multiplayer game in WebGL/JavaScript with full source - nergal
https://github.com/lallassu/wizardwarz

======
octaveguin
Games fun.

Although, unstable. The site died twice so far.

I'd be interested to know the problems you're running into right now as it's
hard to figure out the bottlenecks of node/socket under this strange kind of
load.

~~~
nergal
Yes, I've seen the problems and I tried to correct them. Suddenly with high
load (which isn't really tested) I found some issues that I added some work
arounds for in order to not crash the server.

But there are a lot left to do for a real playable experience. As stated on my
github page, it's an abandoned project. I just released the full source code
for others to enjoy :)

------
kidproquo
Nice, I just created a web version of my upcoming mobile game using
cocos2d-js. You can play it here:
[http://www.adhyet.com/flamingnotes/](http://www.adhyet.com/flamingnotes/)

I ported the C++ code from cocos2d-x to JavaScript. Took me about a week. The
web version doesn't have all the features, but it does serve as a decent demo.

------
MayorOfMonkeys
Looks cool. How was your experience with three.js? Did you check out the
PlayCanvas engine:
[https://github.com/playcanvas/engine](https://github.com/playcanvas/engine)
\- it's a bit more geared towards games.

~~~
octaveguin
I've experimented with PlayCanvas and the upfront load time is a deal breaker.
It feels bloated. Three is impressively small (although I know it doesn't try
to do nearly as much).

Phaser, on the other hand, seems alright for 2D though their docs could be
better.

~~~
Stoo
The docs for Phaser are a bit lacking but I found just about everything I
needed by reading through the provided examples.

